# It Came To A Quiet But Abrupt Halt.



## Whyemier (Oct 9, 2016)

My working career that is.

I retired on Friday.  Turned 66 last month and wasn't sure exactly when this day would come but knew it was inevitable with younger people coming in and my _attitude_ about continuing.  I had told my boss on Monday it was going to be a good week to 'fade away'.  He started things in motion.  

I hadn't expected anything except to finish my last day and drive home one last time.  But they surprised me by throwing a small departure party and I received a envelope with a card and a bit of cash.  Then a bottle of higher end bourbon from a couple of workmates who appreciate the same thing I do.   And a lot of expressions of 'We'll Miss you and your..." (fill in the blank)  You don't realize how much of an impact you may have on people and in what way, until your leaving. Of course, it won't be an indelible mark on them but perhaps a small influence on their working career, for the good I hope. By midweek I'll just be a small passing memory.

So...I guess I may start feeling the impact on Monday, the old fire-horse ready to pull the wagon, even tho' retired out to pasture, when he hears the bell. I figure I'll work into a new routine as the weeks go by.  I hope not having to feel the 'pressure' of so little time available will help me be more patient in the shop and with other projects/hobbies I have and I can take more time to 'consider' and approach with more care and...finesse.

So, a time of adjustment and some small reflection, then on to a different 'phase'.  Hmmmm?  Another adventure begins.


----------



## Whyemier (Oct 9, 2016)

Hmmmm?  I wonder if the wife will become the new task master?  I hadn't considered that.


----------



## savarin (Oct 9, 2016)

welcome to the best time of your life.
I absolutely love retirement and wouldnt change it for the world.
A bit more cash would be nice but buggered if I'm gonna bust a gut to get it.
I love doing what I want when I want (except for honey do's) or even doing nothing if thats how I feel.
Congratulations and good luck and health for the future.


----------



## savarin (Oct 9, 2016)

Whyemier said:


> Hmmmm?  I wonder if the wife will become the new task master?  I hadn't considered that.


Probably


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 9, 2016)

I am looking forward to walking the road you have just turned onto.

Daryl
MN


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 9, 2016)

You now work for her FULL TIME, not just on night's and weekends!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## dieselshadow (Oct 9, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 9, 2016)

Whyemier said:


> Hmmmm?  I wonder if the wife will become the new task master?  I hadn't considered that.


I see two options - get her a job or marry a younger woman that still has to work.
I'm sure any task she gives you will require parts or tools from your shop
Good luck and long retirement.


----------



## juiceclone (Oct 9, 2016)

yep ... retirement is great ... now u get to do all kinds of repair/build work for everyone who discovers your available and expert, and u don't get those annoying paychecks anymore !


----------



## brino (Oct 9, 2016)

Whyemier,

Congratulations. It sounds like you were definitely appreciated.
Every big life change can come with some anxiety due to the unknowns. That's normal.

I am sure it will feel kinda weird for a while until you get into a "new normal".
No drive to work; have another coffee and think about what the day holds.
Finally get to some projects that never quite got finished........I have rooms still waiting for baseboards, a year after the flooring was installed!

You could tackle some of those bigger accessory builds that you never had time for (this site will provide some ideas).
If your (former!) co-workers also know about your hobbies, then likely they'll still be in touch when then need help with a project.

But I also remember that you recently became a grandpa....so there's one place to spend some quality time while you can, before they grow-up.
My Dad always says that time movers faster the older you get.....and from what I've seen I believe him.

All the best!
-brino

EDIT: and please don't forget to add pictures and descriptions of all your projects here.....for the guys left going to work everyday, that may have the time to read them, but not enough time to do them.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 9, 2016)

Congratulations sir! Stay busy and keep moving. I miss many former co-workers and always cherish what I have learned from them.


----------



## dieselshadow (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know if I will ever get to "retire." I think that'll be the day someone discovers my body went cold and stiff. :lol: 

Please enjoy every day to the fullest. You've earned and deserve it.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 9, 2016)

Congratulations!
Welcome to the best job ever.
You will quickly be saying "I don't know when I had time to work!"


----------



## co1859 (Oct 9, 2016)

Whyemier  Congratulations      
 Don't know when I had time to work - is a true statement. Retired 4 years ago from the FD.
Ron


----------



## savarin (Oct 9, 2016)

I used to listen to all the retirees going on and on about how they didnt know how they actually ever got anything done before retirement because they dont have a spare minute in the day.
Yeah right! what a load of old bull I used to think.
Now I'm one of those who cant work out where the day goes I'm so busy.


----------



## PaPa_Jack (Oct 9, 2016)

Congratulations. 

I retired about 5 years ago. I really miss some of the people I used to work with, but not the JOB. 
My biggest problem with retirement is prioritising everything. Some days I wish I had a job to use as an excuse to get away from everything that needs to get done.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 9, 2016)

Enjoy!

One of the downsides of working for yourself, is that you don't get the party.


----------



## Whyemier (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement.  I think I shall put the 'time' to good use.  I have those waiting projects, have to find the plans since I laid everything in the shop down on top of them.  Look forward to all that was mentioned above.  Wife already has plans to go see the gran' again and spend some quality time there. Then off to Baltimore to see the other daughter.  So, looks like the machine work will wait a week or two more, and even more.  I can carry the scrimshaw with me since its portable, unlike the mill and lathe. So I have plenty to do and look forward to.  I think it will take about 6 months for us to decide exactly what we're going to do and if we will move to be by one or the other of the daughters. Wife is leaning toward being by the new gran'


----------



## brino (Oct 9, 2016)

Whyemier said:


> I have those waiting projects, have to find the plans since I laid everything in the shop down on top of them.



yup....that made me laugh out loud.....I know it too well.


----------



## Armourer (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats on retiring! I am only about 32 years away from that right now, and the count down is on! The funny thing I work with a few guys who are defiantly retirement age, and they don't want to take the plunge. Saying that they wouldn't have anything to do at home if they retired. I just laugh and think I have m0re then enough stuff to do at home to keep me busy for the next 20 years...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 9, 2016)

enjoy your retirement the best way you can.
you have spent your life doing what others wanted you to do, now it's your duty to do some stuff you want to do.


----------



## westsailpat (Oct 9, 2016)

Somewhere I read a interview with Bob Dylan , the interviewer asked him something like how do you define success ? I think Bob said something like " a person whom gets up when he wants to and then does what he wants to and then goes to sleep when he wants to ".


----------



## savarin (Oct 9, 2016)

Armourer said:


> The funny thing I work with a few guys who are defiantly retirement age, and they don't want to take the plunge. Saying that they wouldn't have anything to do at home if they retired.


I retired with another bloke who had no hobbies other than fishing.
When I asked him what he was going to do now he said fishing every day.
When I said that he really needed some other hobbies because doing the same thing everyday would soon grow stale he wouldnt have hide nor hair of it.
He lasted 3 months and found a security job just to do something.


----------



## Whyemier (Oct 10, 2016)

Security!  Nah!  If my current hobbies aren't enough then I'll volunteer to help where there is a need.  It may turn out I have to take a consult job now and then to tie up unexpected financial things that come up.  I hope I won't but it is an option should the need arise.


----------



## Bill W. (Oct 10, 2016)

Congratulations on your retirement...  Been there a little over 2 years now.  Lovin' every minute.  It's kinda funny, but when you're going to work every day, you know what day it is.  After you retire you kind of lose track of what day of the week it is.  Living in a small town we only get a newspaper two days a week.  Good thing we do because on Wednesdays and Saturdays are the only time I know what day it is.  Bottom line is... enjoy it, the days will take care of themselves!!!!
Bill


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 10, 2016)

Congratulations on your retirement!  I am trying to retire, but it's a little muddy.  Being self employed I am just working a little less, and only taking on the jobs I find interesting.  That and those pesky customers won't really let me retire.  The good news is that my hobby and vocation are one in the same so it works out well.  I guess retirement really means I get to spend more time on H-M trying to help out where I can.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 10, 2016)

I envy you. Lucky dog.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Oct 10, 2016)

Only one saying that I can add: "Life begins at retirement!"


----------



## HMF (Oct 10, 2016)

Congrats on your  retirement!

I have 4 more years till I can collect,  and I hope I can make it. I'm in a dead end job, and the current governor is giving us no raises whatsoever.  The better people are leaving right and left as a result,  leaving lots of work for fewer people.  Morale is crap. 

I plan to get a different job in a different area, and perhaps move to Florida where it's warm. I can't wait. I envy you.


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 11, 2016)

There were a couple of days where I thought that I was coming down with the flu.  The next thing was that I found myself waking up out of a three day coma in a hospital.  My wife really thought that she was going to be a widow, because my blood glucose was over 1100.  It took me months to recover and I now have to give myself insulin shots 4 times a day.   Lost my job, and since I had just hit 62, there was no way that I could get a new job.   So I bought the biggest small lathe that I could handle(8x14) and a LMS mini mill to add to my collection of wood working tools.  This keeps me  happy and busy and keeps me out of my wife's hair.  Funny thing is, what work that I do get now comes to me.


----------



## HMF (Oct 11, 2016)

I plan to work on my antique clock collection and machines in my shop. That should keep me busy.


----------



## fixit (Oct 11, 2016)

You are about to enter a time in your life when you will not have time to get anything done that you always wanted to do. I retired in 2001 & I am still to catch up, can't believe I ever got anything done when I had a job.


----------



## HMF (Oct 12, 2016)

I guess that saying "if you want something done, give it to a busy person" is true.

However, I do plan to do my clock repair work and lathe work down in the basement I just fixed up.


----------



## kvt (Oct 16, 2016)

Congrats,   and have some fun.   you just have to convince the other half that your are not retired so that you can work for her full time.   If you are like my father in law was when he retired he had enough projects and hobby that he was always on the go with things to do.  
I can't wait for the day to come when I can retire and afford it.   Retired out of AF and had to go to work, to pay bills,  but several medical people keep asking and looking surprised when I tell them I am still working.    

Again congrats and have some fun.


----------



## Whyemier (Oct 17, 2016)

I stopped by the former office to collect a couple of things I had forgotten when I left.  The old supervisor asked if I'd be willing to come back in for a couple of weeks to finish a project I had been working on. Hmmmm? Wonder why he didn't mention that before I left.  I still have a lingering feeling of responsibility for my work and kinda feel like I should go in to finish.  On the other hand, I am annoyed with the company for not hiring the people to replace me and the three other designers who have left over the last two years.  If I say yes they have sweetened the pot by offering a ticket they bought for a trip to a plant in Ireland that I never was able to use since the contract was canceled and the ticket was nonrefundable.  But hey?  That's not my problem is it? Tho' I could use the ticket for a round trip flight anywhere the amount of the ticket (minus fees) covers the flight cost.  But, then I'd have to buy another one for the wife.  Hmmmm?  I'm not sure I want to do this.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 17, 2016)

It's not uncommon for a former valued employee to come back as a consultant.  Don't undercharge for your time, remember you have experience they need, and you are not on the payroll so no benefits.

You may not be able to use that ticket for anything unless you can fly on the original itinerary.  The rules on non-refundable tickets are pretty strict.  I have tried that before and just had to eat the ticket.


----------



## kvt (Oct 17, 2016)

If you were to go back in and finish the job,  think of it this way,  they would have to pay you more than what they use to pay you, as they would not be covering your benefits, taxes etc. like they use to unless they are going to put you back in the payroll system as if a full time employee.    Other wise they will have to give you a 1099R or something like that and you have to pay the income tax, Social Security Medicaid and all that stuff out of it.  On the other hand you may want to do it this time so that you can get them to refer you out for other work that you could take one for extra money at times.   
For me it would be a hard call.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations on the retirement.  I retired three years ago at 69 and the best part is not having to hold to any schedule (there are a few exceptions).  I can see the average Joe getting bored with retirement but with a machine shop....no way!

If going back to your former employer for a consulting job, I would suggest 2x your salary as an absolute minimum.  The rule of thumb at the Fortune 500 company that I last worked for is the employee cost is twice the hourly wage.  

One point to consider is that social security is taxed if your other income, including investment income, exceeds a certain point.  Also, if under 67, and your income exceeds a certain point, you may have to give back up to 50% of your social security income.  Make sure to factor that in to your negotiations for consulting compensation.


----------



## HMF (Oct 17, 2016)

My father in law was an estimator at a local shop. When he retired, they hired him back part time.They used him part time instead of hiring a new guy. He worked there a while. One week it snowed. They didn't clean the area around the entrance for days and ice formed. He fell and broke his ankle. They fought him on workers comp. , didn't care that he was hurt, so he sued and collected. They didn't ask him back after that. Point is, make sure they pay you well. As an IC, you get no benefits like health insurance, and they may try to even stiff you on WC.


----------



## bfd (Oct 26, 2016)

I retired earlier this year, had to heart attack. I miss the people training apprentices and some of the work I did. do not miss the job.  maybe when I recover I will try to find a part time job. not that I don't have something to do I could use some more money. I tell the people who listen that I wont die until all my projects are done, when  I die all my projects will be done!


----------

